
PPE face shields for first responders. Urgent call for printers - canada_dry
https://www.inksmith.ca/blogs/news/can-you-3d-print-this-file
======
sigmaprimus
Neat idea, have you checked Princess Auto? They are on sale right now there
for 14 bucks each, but maybe no stock in Kitchener?

Anyways thanks for the model, good work!

------
canada_dry
Another way folks can help our 1st responders who are desperately short of
equipment. Health departments everywhere should jump on the bandwagon and
organize similar requests.

